# Who all drew tags???



## Austin Bachmeier

Who all got one. I didn't. :sad: I put my dad on our application as a party, but he had 0 points, i had 1, so we had to use the 0, and didn't draw. Next year ill hjave 3 points, and il go alone, so its almost a guarantee. Good Luck to all you boys' who got tags.


----------



## muskat

I didnt draw a tag, but did manage to take one turkey with my g/f car earlier today. Came over a hill on HWY 2 right outside the GF air base, and there stood about 6 or seven turkeys. That damn Tom didnt get outta the way, and he left a nice dent in the car as well.

We should really think about making a forum just for road kill reports, I know I would have a daily post, maybe I will mention it to Chris.


----------



## hunt4life

I got my tag, but I had to apply farther from home to get it!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I didn't get mine. :bart:

My father did so I'll be looking for a setup for him.


----------



## Matt Jones

I too recieved a nice $8 check in the mail from the GNF. Oh well, there's always next year! :smile:


----------

